# Point at Poipu Renovations Finally Complete



## artringwald (Jun 6, 2017)

After 5 long years, the renovations to fix the water intrusion problems are complete. 

http://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...ond-Resorts’-Point-Poipu-Ready-Share-Hawaiian



> A final blessing of the resort is scheduled for June 7, 2017, where team members will celebrate the grand re-opening with a traditional Hawaiian ceremony and gathering.


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 6, 2017)

Art,

Just curious.  Outside of weather proofing related upgrades and repairs, what other upgrades and attention to details is the CEO referring to?   What is new or upgraded at the resort in addition to the implied expectation that water incursions won't happen again?   Thx.


----------



## artringwald (Jun 6, 2017)

RLS50 said:


> Art,
> 
> Just curious.  Outside of weather proofing related upgrades and repairs, what other upgrades and attention to details is the CEO referring to?   What is new or upgraded at the resort in addition to the implied expectation that water incursions won't happen again?   Thx.


Since each building was going to be out of service while the water intrusion repairs were being made, it was a good time to do some other needed renovations. They replaced carpeting, A/C units, furniture, electronics, appliances, etc. Calling those changes "intricate design, upgrades and enhancements" is rather a stretch. Units now look very similar to many other DRI properties, very generic, and pleasant enough, but certainly not deluxe and definitely not much tropical ambiance.









They still have the same worn out kitchen cabinets with several layers of paint, but all that doesn't matter much to us. We like the place because the units are so spacious and we love the location.


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 6, 2017)

Art, got it.  Thanks for the clarification.  Happy for you then.  Hope you enjoy many trips there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 8, 2017)

The repair went from the seaward wall part way into the building.  So some living room refurbishment was inevitable.  In areas along the hallway, then only repairs were exterior.  So little change to the kitchens.


----------

